# front clip swap from 70's to80's



## rhyno (Feb 3, 2001)

I just wanted to see if anybody can give me any information on this swap. I've seen it done, but i just want some more details about cutting the cowl and mounting the hinges for the hood. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 85w/350 (Sep 15, 2000)

I'm sure it may be similar to this you might look around on these pages
http://www.off-road.com/chevy/tech/grill/


----------



## RTallday (Feb 27, 2001)

Ok, get ready cause this is a lot of info. First off, you dont have to cut anything, but you do have to change the ENTIRE NOSE!! I did this to my 86 K-20. I used the nose and motor of a 76 C-10. You have to use the hood hinges, the fenders, the radiator support, the inner fenders and the hood. You also have to adapt the windshield wipers and stuff, somehow. The hinges are connected to the inside of the regular fenders. You do however have to remove the cowl plate off of the 80's truck you are using. Heres what i did. I took the front off my 86 and the front off my 76. I put the radiator support on first then the outer fenders. I then had to use the 70s hinges for the hood too. I threw them on the fenders and put the hood on. No prob there. I used the 76 front bumper too and the front panel and grille. I also used the round headlights, obviously. That wire harness comes right out of the firewall, just make sure you remove the 3/8 bolt holding things together. I used my 76 wiper motor and trans, i just had to drill new holes for where the wiper arms connect to. Its actually pretty easy i think. You'll see, just make sure you have all the parts BEFORE YOU START!!! I also used the 350 from the 76. It bolts in nice, and the wireharness works too. It was quite a project, but it worked out well. If you have any questions, let me know. GOOD LUCK and keep me posted. [email protected] is my email adress.

-Rich


----------



## 85w/350 (Sep 15, 2000)

rich, 
Sounds interesting any pics of before and after? People usually want newer nose's not older thats why i am curious to see the pics...btw I know its all a matter of prefrence


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

*Same thing, different reason...*

I did the same thing ('81 cab on my '75) because I like the older style front end & round headlights, but the cab was rusting out. I found it much easier to do minor repairs on a decent (newer = not as much salt exposure) '81 cab, then swap things over. Just a few minor "tweaks" required as Rich pointed out, no major stumbling blocks.

That was quite a few years ago, rust setting back in, got another decent '80's cab, maybe next summer.....


----------



## RTallday (Feb 27, 2001)

Seeing as im only 19 years old, i didnt think like a true "restorer" and go crazy with the pics. I do have some though, and ill dig them up and scan them in for you. I have moslty of the 76 before and my 79 before i did all the work, and some along the way. Ill take some of the 86 now and im sure i have a few around. Again, not a HUGE project, just dont get overwhelmed. Like when i looked at my pile of parts, i used to get frustrated, so just take it one step at a time, and i reccomend new hardware, and organize it carefully!!! Also, take the things you arent going to use apart carefully. You never know who will need a fender or rad support. Ill find some pics and ill get them to you. GOOD LUCK!!! And another thing, If you are getting new parts, go GM as much as you can. Its more expensive, but they fit SO much nicer. 

-Rich


----------

